# Sauvegarde Time Capsule Ethernet



## Steevo55 (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai réussi miraculeusement à configurer ma time capsule, la sauvegarde se fait bien maintenant je trouve que c'est vraiment très lent. J'aimerai donc savoir si tout d'abord j'ai fait les bons branchements : câble ethernet port wan vers box et câble ethernet d'un autre port vers macbook.

La sauvegarde se fait bien mais que je branche l'ethernet ou pas la sauvegarde se fait, je me demandais donc s'il y avait quelque chose de particulier à faire pour faire fonctionner sur l'ethernet ou alors la connexion se faisait automatiquement ?


----------



## Kevin.S (30 Octobre 2011)

Ton disque dur est connecté au PC avec quoi?


----------



## Steevo55 (30 Octobre 2011)

Je l'ai dit, connecté via une cable ethernet


----------



## herszk (30 Octobre 2011)

Steevo55 a dit:


> Je l'ai dit, connecté via une cable ethernet



Bonjour.
Si tu débranches le cable ethernet et que la sauvegarde se poursuit, c'est bien que tu es connecté à autre chose.
Vas dans préférences/réseau et tu le sauras.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2011)

Effectivement, à partir du moment où ton Mac est connecté en ethernet, mieux vaut commencer par y désactiver Airport (ainsi que sur la TC le cas échéant), ça évite les ambiguités.

Si par contre, tu es bien connecté en ethernet, alors, vérifie les câbles, certains supportent le gigabit, d'autres seulement le 100baseT, et certains, enfin, seulement le 10baseT, et le 10baseT, c'est plus lent que le WiFi !

Tu peux voir dans "à propos de ce Mac" -> "Plus d'infos" -> "Réseau" -> "Ethernet", tout en bas des infos, le type de connexion que tu as (sur la copie ci dessous, 100baseT Full Duplex : le X à la fin)


----------



## Steevo55 (30 Octobre 2011)

Désactiver Airport, c'est difficile, j'ai besoin d'internet.

J'ai ça dans mon rapport, donc je pense que c'est bon :
 Ethernet:
  Adresse MAC:	3c:07:54:11:f2:d5
  Options Média:	Duplex intégral, Contrôle de flux
  Sous-type Média:	1000baseT

Lorsque je vais dans les préférences réseau, on me met bien que je suis connecté en ethernet

Et dans la configuration de ma time capsule, l'option suivante est activé : "désactiver le réseau sans fil et se connecter à un ordinateur ou réseau via ethernet"


----------



## herszk (30 Octobre 2011)

Tu as probablement Wi-Fi connecté, il faut le désactiver.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2011)

Steevo55 a dit:


> Désactiver Airport, c'est difficile, j'ai besoin d'internet.



Je ne vois pas le rapport là ? Si tu es connecté en ethernet, internet tu l'as via ethernet, pas besoin d'Airport !


----------



## Steevo55 (30 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le rapport là ? Si tu es connecté en ethernet, internet tu l'as via ethernet, pas besoin d'Airport !



D'accord, je vais tester comme ça alors


----------



## Steevo55 (30 Octobre 2011)

Bon, j'ai désactiver le wifi, internet fonctionne quand même mais je trouve toujours la sauvegarde très lente. On va s'en contenter, même si là c'est une sauvegarde de 750 Go qui se lance...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2011)

Steevo55 a dit:


> Bon, j'ai désactiver le wifi, internet fonctionne quand même mais je trouve toujours la sauvegarde très lente. On va s'en contenter, même si là c'est une sauvegarde de 750 Go qui se lance...



750 Go :affraid: mais même en sauvegardant d'un disque interne sur un autre disque interne, ça devrait prendre un temps considérable, surtout que Mac OS est constitué d'une multitude de tout petits fichiers* ! Tu entends quoi par "très lente" ?



(*) Par exemple : 1 Go composé de 250 fichiers d'environ 4 Mo pourra prendre jusqu'à 20 fois plus longtemps à copier que le même Go composé de deux fichiers de 512 Mo.


----------



## Steevo55 (31 Octobre 2011)

C'est ma bibliothèque iTunes uniquement et je l'ai justement sauvegardé sur un disque dur externe il y à 3 jours, ça a mis 10 heures maxi. Là en 7 heures, ça n'a copié que 200 go.

Donc c'est quand même beaucoup plus lent, enfin bon ça pourra aussi l'être légèrement moins si tu pouvais répondre à cette question :
http://forums.macg.co/itunes/difference-taille-bibliotheque-et-dossier-896712.html#post10040082


----------

